# Looking for a Male Stud near St Louis



## ChuckM62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Our GSD is 3 years old and we’ve been waiting patiently to breed her with the right male. She’s beautiful and one of the best dogs we’ve ever had. Any information on local studs or if you have a pure bred GSD male and would be interested, let me know. Prefer the same color. Thank you


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Solicitation for breeding is against forum policy.


----------

